# 190-nsw-anzsco(2613xx)-2016



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi All,

This forum is to track the status of New south wales state sponsorship applications for the ANZSCO code-2613XX.

Regards,
Auseager
261312
PTE -65 : 9-12-2015
ACS +ve : 14-12-2015
EOI-65-- 190 NSW :23-12-2015
Invite: ??????


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

Did you get the mail for nomination?


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Krish,

Didn't get any mail from NSW so for.
Good to see that you got invitation with in a month.
All the best for further processing.

Regards,
Ausegaer


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Has anybody got invitation from NSW??


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Still waiting, hopefully this week... Keep you posted...


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Still waiting, hopefully this week... Keep you posted...


Thanks Krish..


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Guys any invitations from NSW for 2613XX??


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Still waiting!!!!!


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Experts

Need your advice here.

ACS assessment positive with 5+ Years experience (excluding 2 Yrs) – 22/09/15
PTE A – Competent – 30th Dec 2015
Total Points: 55 (Still trying to boost up points with PTE scores)
EOI filed for 55 points for Visa subclass 189 (Well known that EOI will not be considered for invite)

Now, while I make further attempts for better PTE results, I would like to apply for NSW SS where my points will be 60 (55+5)

Questions:

What is the benefit of doing this ? 
Do we expect a quicker response back from NSW Govt for this type of 55+5 pointers ?
What is the usual turn around time of NSW SS ?

Please help. Thanks


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Need your advice here.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh,

There are chances that you may get invite from NSW to apply for VISA rather than waiting for another 5 points to submit 189 .
Response is subjective.
No TAT as such.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I submitted EOI on 26/01/2016 for NSW with 65 points i.e, with SS. I was not sure whether to choose NSW or Vic. Deciding factor was the high rejection rates for Vic and proof of funds. I am also quite concerned about Sydney's cost of living. I hope I have made the right choice 

Good luck to all


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

snb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 26/01/2016 for NSW with 65 points i.e, with SS. I was not sure whether to choose NSW or Vic. Deciding factor was the high rejection rates for Vic and proof of funds. I am also quite concerned about Sydney's cost of living. I hope I have made the right choice
> 
> Good luck to all


You made the right choice mate.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

auseager said:


> You made the right choice mate.


By the way, I haven't seen any action from Nsw offlate . You guys are waiting for 4 to 5 weeks now. Wonder when our turn will come !


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

snb said:


> By the way, I haven't seen any action from Nsw offlate . You guys are waiting for 4 to 5 weeks now. Wonder when our turn will come !


This week is the last week of January. THere must be some action at leaset though.


----------



## kalyan1771 (Feb 15, 2016)

HI Guys,

I Submitted EOI for NSW on Feb 05th 2016, when can I expect the invitation.

Thanks in advance.
Kalyan.


----------



## daniellunarosset (Oct 18, 2016)

kalyan1771 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I Submitted EOI for NSW on Feb 05th 2016, when can I expect the invitation.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Have you received your invitation? 

Regards


----------



## suhi (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi,

What is the chance and time frame of getting NSW invite with below break up of points.

261313(Software Engineer)
Age: 30 Points
Experience :15 Points
Degree : 15 Points
Language : 0 ( Competent )
EoI Date: 08/Nov/2016
189 : 60 Points
190 : 60 +5 SS Points

Thanks,
Suhi


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Rajesh.
I'm also same score like you I applied just 29 nov 2016. May I know you got invite from nsw? I also applied with 55+5 to 190 nsw visa.


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

hi I have just applied for NSW nomination for 60 points including nomination, what are the chances and when will they do a new round?


----------



## mittu22 (Oct 28, 2016)

even i am also looking for the answer for the same .. let us know who is succeed with 60 points


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

shantha said:


> Hi Rajesh.
> I'm also same score like you I applied just 29 nov 2016. May I know you got invite from nsw? I also applied with 55+5 to 190 nsw visa.




Nope ! Fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi
You applied for 190 or 189 visa when u applied ur eoi


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

shantha said:


> Hi
> You applied for 190 or 189 visa when u applied ur eoi




With 55+5 we cannot apply for 189. However I did both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

